# I Hope They OK



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i order 6 spiderlings from animal market friday and he sed he posted them tuesday dont mind when they posted but there isnt any post on friday  and nothink came for me today i called my post office the head department and nothink for me, they must still be someone out there so im hoping they will be okay. but im worryed about the cold.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Where is animal market? UK?


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

yeah.......


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Then if he posted Tuesday they should arrive next day??


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I was due to send some adult land snails this week but rememberd it was easter weekend so i'll send them tuesday instead.

Shouldn't the seller have remember'd the bank holiday weekend?


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i dont know but i order them friday so if send monday i would of had them  im hoping they will be okay coz i have order 6 of them.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Well they should of come the next day. Get hold of him and find out when they were posted. If they not posted yet you have nothing to worry about, if they have then keep lookin out for posty as early as poss! Its spose 2 b cold this wkend...


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i have pm pawel yesterday thats how i know they was posted tuesday but thursday now and nothink so i pm him again im starting to worry.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

PM him and tell him nothing has arrived. Did you pay for RMSD delivery?


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i have told him and i payed £3 for p&p thats what he asked i have order some from he about 3 weeks ago all was there next day but one dead and he sorted that out i get a free one in this order.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Iv dealt with Pawel in the past, he doesnt speak much english but hes a totally sound guy. He had some very nice species a while ago, and his prices are good.
Im sure hel help you out, hes always happy to, pm him as said


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> Iv dealt with Pawel in the past, he doesnt speak much english but hes a totally sound guy. He had some very nice species a while ago, and his prices are good.
> Im sure hel help you out, hes always happy to, pm him as said


i know i havnt had any problems with ordering from him. but im worryed about the cold for the weekend if i dont get them saturday.


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

I hope they arrive ok. Fingers crossed.

If it helps any, I had 4 x 1cm Avic slings in the post from Germany for 1 whole week and all were fine and feisty when they got here. Hope yours are the same


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

that did make me feel a bit better, only time will tell or when i get them and have a pm to find out.


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

Let us know how you get on please hun. Good luck for safe arrival soon. xx


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

Elaine R said:


> Let us know how you get on please hun. Good luck for safe arrival soon. xx


yes will do.


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

Becky said:


> Where is animal market? UK?


He is in Birmingham


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Yep Birmingham. He's sound from what I've heard. Mine arrived quickly and no problems at all. PM him and I'm sure he'll sort it out.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i got a pm back and he sed he sent to lee harris and give me tracking number and i dont know how to use it and i dont know who is lee harris?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Then you tell him he sent them to the wrong person!!

Edit: I sent you a pm


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i have use the track and trace thing on the post and it say
*Results* Your item is being processed but we have not received confirmation of delivery.
so does this mean that it still in the post and havnt been delivered to me yet or signed for?
im no good at this lol


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

zoe6660 said:


> i got a pm back and he sed he sent to lee harris and give me tracking number and i dont know how to use it and i dont know who is lee harris?


I would pm him and ask him who Lee Harris is and what was the address they were sent to. If they have been sent to the wrong person and addy then he needs to send yours out next week.

Hope you get it sorted out. xx


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i have pm him again asking who is lee harris and i done it with paypal so its my address but my mam name on top instead of mine. so the address was clear im probly making a fuss over nothink and they are on the way but im worryed coz its been over a week now


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

When did he say he had posted them? It must be really worrying for you. xx


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

he sed tuesday so they would of been here yesterday.


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

zoe6660 said:


> i have use the track and trace thing on the post and it say
> *Results* Your item is being processed but we have not received confirmation of delivery.
> so does this mean that it still in the post and havnt been delivered to me yet or signed for?
> im no good at this lol


This means your parcel is still in the post somewhere between the sender and you.You may well receive it on Saturday.. lets hope


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

NOOOO post have been and nothink for me, now i dont know what to do im sick off this. im going to find the post office number and phone them to find out if they got it up there again, if not im lost i dont know what to do and animal market sent me my tracking number with my address i looked and it havnt been signed for. 
ill let you know any news.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

zoe6660 said:


> NOOOO post have been and nothink for me, now i dont know what to do im sick off this. im going to find the post office number and phone them to find out if they got it up there again, if not im lost i dont know what to do and animal market sent me my tracking number with my address i looked and it havnt been signed for.
> ill let you know any news.


i know its not good to hear but they will probably be stuck in the post somewhere. i was readng on another forum that a bloke ordered a t and it was stuck in the post for 3week and survived.

hope there ok and you get them soon


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i dont know what to think, it no post untill tuesday now so i got to wait, i hope they still be alive coz if not it would be a waste and i will be pissed. lol


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

zoe6660 said:


> i dont know what to think, it no post untill tuesday now so i got to wait, i hope they still be alive coz if not it would be a waste and i will be pissed. lol


i would definetly get a refund if they are. he would send you some more spiders rthough


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

yes, my mam is more pissed than me lol she hates spiders but some how loves my tarantulas lol but anyway she sed she wont be happy if they dead. and they SHOULD be here tuesday so i will be waiting for the post man if they dnt come im going to cry lol


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

If they dead u get a full refund anyway. It's not your fault they didn't get to you.. i just feel sorry for the poor things.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

its monday and its a bank hoilday so no post and im hoping they will ture up 2morrow and ill will keep this updated im really hoping they are here 2morrow i have had they set-ups done over a week ago lol


----------



## sekhmet (May 9, 2007)

aww huni let us know what happens 2mo fingers crossed they come x you must be worried sick bout the poor little dears


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

got my fingers crossed for you and the t's : victory:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

POST JUST COME AND STILL NO SPIDERS, I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY THEY NOT HERE. Im getting sick of this now.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

zoe6660 said:


> POST JUST COME AND STILL NO SPIDERS, I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY THEY NOT HERE. Im getting sick of this now.


aww thats s**t id get onto him bout it and get a refund if i was you. 

bloody RMSD :bash:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

im starting to think what to do i have pm him saying i havnt had them its been 12day now.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

zoe6660 said:


> im starting to think what to do i have pm him saying i havnt had them its been 12day now.


i can give you his msn if you like ? if i was you id get a refund and if the t's arrive then :whistling2: win win


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

that would be great thanks do he go on msn and chat?


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

zoe6660 said:


> that would be great thanks do he go on msn and chat?


ye hes online all the time but takes ages to reply lol

1 min ill pm ya


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

k thanks, ill keep this updated to let u all know.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Try calling royal mail, I assume from your earlier posts that you have the RMSD reference number.
Explain the situation to them, and inform them that if the spiders arrive dead then you'll be making use of the insurance you get with RMSD.



> Use Special Delivery™ and get up to £500 automatic compensation cover for loss or damage.





> Because we know how important your package is, we guarantee we’ll deliver your Special Delivery™ Next Day item before 1.00pm the next working day or we’ll refund your money.
> This guarantee does not apply if:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

okay ill sort this out i called the sorting office today as soon as the post come and asked have they got anythink for (sed my address) they sed nothink we will post a letter to say if noone is in to sign. but there is aways somone in my house and nothink have come for 12day now.
and i will phone them to say that thanks.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

You know he hasn't sent them to your address though.. you asked him...?


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

yes he did lol we sorted that he sent me the wrong pm he then sent me my mam mam and address and the tracking number.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Hmm...
give it tomorrow and if they dont arrive u want a full refund.


----------



## Vaughan69 (Nov 22, 2007)

Im not being funny (although it may sound it) but did you spell the adress correctly? :whistling2:


----------



## Huk7 (Jan 16, 2007)

iiisecondcreep said:


> Try calling royal mail, I assume from your earlier posts that you have the RMSD reference number.
> Explain the situation to them, and inform them that if the spiders arrive dead then you'll be making use of the insurance you get with RMSD.
> 
> 
> [/list]


That is actually up to the sender to claim, not the receiver of the goods.

I'm sure it's just a simple case of them getting caught up in the post somewhere, it happens from time to time. Not good for either the spiders or yourself, but it is one of the risks we take.

As far as I am aware, Pawel is a decent and genuine seller, so a few simple e-mails or PM's will sort it out, it is annoying, but you have to be amicable about it and not go in all guns blazing.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

Vaughan69 said:


> Im not being funny (although it may sound it) but did you spell the adress correctly? :whistling2:


yes the address was on paypal and we done this about 4 weeks ago with the same paypal address. so its all correct.


----------



## sekhmet (May 9, 2007)

AWW HUNI THATS TOTALLY SUCKS! royal mail are complete idiots sometimes we usually have probs wi them whether it is recieving spiders or just normal packages. they took over 1 month to get the baby clothes i ordered from a company i use alot. i know was royal mail as i had the confirmation letter saying they have sent my clothing from the website. grr hate royal mail. it gone down hill


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about that. I cant imagine how worried you must be. Isnt there anything else that can be done?
I may be wrong, but if p&p is only 3pound then that doesnt sound like RMSD and it wouldnt have a heat pack. Heat packs only last about a day anyway, but RMSD with pack is usually 5/6pounds.
Ive only ever looked at the site and not bought off there so like I say I could be wrong.
I fail to see how the guy makes any profit though? Such cheap spids and cheap p&p?
Anyway let us know when you have any news. fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> i can give you his msn if you like ? if i was you id get a refund and if the t's arrive then :whistling2: win win


I hope your messing about with the win win comment.

Try getting in touch with him and he will sort it out, nothing but good feedback about Pawel.


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

I really hope something good turns up for you, with all this stress about whether or not your slings will arrive, have been wondering if they did all day at work.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> I hope your messing about with the win win comment.
> 
> Try getting in touch with him and he will sort it out, nothing but good feedback about Pawel.


haha yep thats why the " :whistling2:"


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> haha yep thats why the " :whistling2:"


Good lad


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i am worried about the spiderlins i have pm'ed him and waiting on msn so only time now ill keep this updated, hoping they will come 2morrow now.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

zoe6660 said:


> i am worried about the spiderlins i have pm'ed him and waiting on msn so only time now ill keep this updated, hoping they will come 2morrow now.


 
you tried hiw website ?

Animals market


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

the post just come and still now T's pawel given me a number too call coz he went to his local post office to find out for me. so now im going to call the number he have given me.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Ring him and tell him they've STILL not arrived. Ask him what to do next...


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i pmed him again and told him that i phoned the number he given me and they still havnt got nothink...my mam sed to get a refund on money, but im confused now.


----------



## sekhmet (May 9, 2007)

aww huni that si awful. maybe you should get you money back x


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

yeah im going to phone him later to check if he havnt replyed within the hour.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

well yesterday i didnt have any spiders and im hoping they come today now coz its been 10day since animal market sent them i asked for a refund... cant coz he sent them off he sed and its been 15day when i ordered them. now its pissing me off havning to wait so long. if thy not here today ill be calling the post office and having a go 
ill have to wait fior this post this morning, will keep you updated.


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

I understand how you are feeling, its sooooo frustrating the not knowing when or if they will turn up.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I was just coming on to see if this thread had been updated.

Thats really awful, bloody royal mail :bash:
Hope you get them soon and they are all ok

Good luck


----------



## sekhmet (May 9, 2007)

he wont give you refund as he sent em?? what rubbish is that?? if you havent recieved them or heaven forbide they are dead or ill you should get a refund.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Thats out of order for him not to refund you after 15 days of waiting.

He cannot prove he sent them ... Ok he has a tracking number but that could be to anywhere!! 

Well, at least i know not to buy from this so called "respectable seller" !!

Sorry this has happened to you Zoe.. may i ask what you bought?


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Thats certainly not on if hes saying no refund!!

Seems a bit stupid on his part as well mind, could well miss out on a bit a business off here...and for what? For the sake of giving one refund?!

I'm new to keeping T's but definitely intend to get more...now i know where NOT to go :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

I have read on here that Pawel..Animals Market is reliable and a nice guy to deal with... I was going to buy some slings from him in about a month when he gets them in...not sure if i want to now..after reading how he treats people.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

ferretlad said:


> I have read on here that Pawel..Animals Market is reliable and a nice guy to deal with... I was going to buy some slings from him in about a month when he gets them in...not sure if i want to now..after reading how he treats people.


Same here, just put a post up about an A. Brocklehursti as fancy getting one of these in the not so distant future...after doing a search on here mind he seems to be the only one who really offers them for sale, im not so sure about using him now either!!


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

to be fair guys, Pawel has about 13 positive feedbacks and it would seem that this is the only case where there has been problems. And its very true what they say- people will complain a lot more readily than compliment so I am sure if other people had problems, there'd be some negative feedback or threads about it.
Granted, the buyer should be entitled to a refund as Pawel can claim back his loss from royal mail.


Hope this all gets sorted out soon, be it slings arriving or a refund being had


----------



## sekhmet (May 9, 2007)

we've never had any probs but i still think it under handed of him not to refund zoe. zoe huni if i was you i would request the money back via pay pal.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Doesn't work.. i got scammed money for an AF redknee and as soon as i sent the money the girl stopped emailing and took it.. no spider! I mailedpaypal, forwarded all the emails etc and never got anything back.


----------



## sekhmet (May 9, 2007)

see this is why i dont like buying anything on the net. it incubuss who the net buying fiend lol


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

no wait people i trust pawel and he ahve sent me proof of sending them its the royal mail.. and 2morrow im going to phone them coz its pi**ing me off.
i have orderd in total 5 tarantulas so far and the 6 im waiting for i have never had a problem before and i will get to the bottom of this.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

Becky said:


> Thats out of order for him not to refund you after 15 days of waiting.
> 
> He cannot prove he sent them ... Ok he has a tracking number but that could be to anywhere!!
> 
> ...


i brought 2 mexican red rumps
2 mexican redlegs
1 curly hair 
i get a free mexican redknee coz when i ordered from him before i had a dead one and he sed next order i will get a free one.
but thats 6 spiderlings in the post.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

ferretlad said:


> I have read on here that Pawel..Animals Market is reliable and a nice guy to deal with... I was going to buy some slings from him in about a month when he gets them in...not sure if i want to now..after reading how he treats people.


dont let this put you off i will keep this updated its not his folt really he sent them but it the post. i will be phoning 2morrow and having a chat with them, i have NEVER had a problem with pawel he is a good seller.
its the mail.


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

zoe6660 said:


> dont let this put you off i will keep this updated its not his folt really he sent them but it the post. i will be phoning 2morrow and having a chat with them, i have NEVER had a problem with pawel he is a good seller.
> its the mail.


Thanks, i will continue with my order then.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

ferretlad said:


> Thanks, i will continue with my order then.


i also think its coz it was easter hoildays they may have lost it coz of that so order it in the beginning of the week


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Awww, that's terrible! I'm so sorry Zoe. *

*I hope they still get to you ok, but after that long...........*


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

NOT Again,
post just come and i ordered crickets from live food direct on thursday night and they just came no problem at all.
i dont understand why mine havnt came.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Update 29th*

Well Today, my mam helped me she phoned the royal mail about all of this tracking thing, she called them saying they LIVE animals and he should of posted them speical delivery and it hould of sed on the packed URGENT LIVE ANIMALS or something.
so i have to wait till the 8th april if they still havnt come pawel got to full a claim form out :-| and hes not good with his engilsh.
so i asked him yesterday i think for a refund and he sed no coz he sent them and my mam had a idea ...
she sed ask him to send another lot out making sure he put URGENT LIVE ANIMALS and if the old ones come i pay for the new ones, and i think that a good idea coz i am trusting and i will pay him for the new ones IF the old ones come.
but i doubt he will  :bash:
so im stuck and i would of lost 21.50 that i could put and way and save for a new baby corn snake.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Don't put live animals, fragile stickers or anything of the sort on it because it only encourages the tossers at Royal Mail to play football with the packages.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Becky said:


> Don't put live animals, fragile stickers or anything of the sort on it because it only encourages the tossers at Royal Mail to play football with the packages.


Iv not heard that, but i wouldnt solely because PO or royal mail (i cant remember) actually dont deliver animals. Iv ran into problems with it. Iv also heard people being barrd from a depot purely because they tried to send a live package. dunno how much truth is in taht, thats just hat i have seen posted on a forum somewhere.
Sorry to hear that btw, sounds pretty rotten.
Wouldnt have expected that from Pawel in my dealings.. o well shows u never know someone


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I usually put "Live insects, please handle with care" and never had a problem.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i dont know lol
well its a no for sending out a new lot  and he sed we will hav to wait till the 8th of april, to be honest im sick now and id ont think they will turn up ever.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Howard on ap (i think he may be on here too) had something to do with Royal Mail, used to work there or something, and said anythin with a fragile sticker on it is a prime target...


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i had my livefood yesertday and it wasnt nothink wrong with them.
but its no post today so ill wait till 2morrow and see if anything turns up.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

Monday - No Spiders


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I highly doubt these are alive!
You need to get onto Pawel coz this isn't fair.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

well i still havnt had any spiderligs  soo they all dead, good news my mexican redknee molted starting to see the orange on him.
i have to wait till 8th april, long wait....
and i dont think pawel will refound me unless he gets money from the royal mail for the lost. and i want my money coz this is a waste now lol


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

well this thread has probably damaged him a fair amount anywho. i know im so much more reluctant to buy anything from him if thats how he will be. Maybe he might come around after a drop in business?


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> well this thread has probably damaged him a fair amount anywho. i know im so much more reluctant to buy anything from him if thats how he will be. Maybe he might come around after a drop in business?


yeah, im not stickin up for no one now, i been waiting and not having a refund after 16day of not having anythink.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

I Still havnt had any spiderlings it been 21 days today since he sent them.
2morrow he got to full a claim form out i have PMed him to remind him.
i now hope everything will work right.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> to be fair guys, Pawel has about 13 positive feedbacks and it would seem that this is the only case where there has been problems. And its very true what they say- people will complain a lot more readily than compliment so I am sure if other people had problems, there'd be some negative feedback or threads about it.
> Granted, the buyer should be entitled to a refund as Pawel can claim back his loss from royal mail.
> 
> 
> Hope this all gets sorted out soon, be it slings arriving or a refund being had


 
it's also true that you don't really find out how good someone is until you ahve a problem.

'Customer service' is easy when everyone is happy 

few other points, not read the whole thread:

poistage paid was not enough for RMSD, insist/pay for this when having inverts delivered.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

Pawel havnt been on since the 6th, i have PM saying about the claim form and i pm'ed him again to find out and im not going to let this go.
i will keep this updated still. 
post any comment if u like.


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

I would not let this go either if this happened to me, I he is a decent person you would think he would contact you to re-fund or send out new slings.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

ferretlad said:


> I would not let this go either if this happened to me, I he is a decent person you would think he would contact you to re-fund or send out new slings.


i was hoping for that a refund or some new spiderlings but i dont think that is going to happen, and also he havnt PMed me back so i dont know if he havnt been online.
but its been 22day i think now and it is too long if he not going to sort this out he is going to have a bad name for himself coz he wont give refunds and alot of people are put off.
im going to give him till the end of this week friday if nothink have been sorted im going to be very nasty.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Ring him?


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

Becky said:


> Ring him?


i dont think i got his number, but he have pm me back and sed he is going down there today so i asked him to let me know what is happen.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

it have been like forever since i have updated this, he have fulled a clam form and im waiting for a reply from him what they say.


----------

